# CORT WINNERS IN CLASS!



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

We sailed the Puerto Rico Heineken Regatta, the BVI Spring Regatta and finally the Rolex Cup Regatta this past weekend, and, with our trusty 1984 Jeanneau 39 tiller-steered fractional-rig beater with bagged main, won the jib and main class in CORT. We got a 4th in PR, a 5th in the BVI and a 5th in Rolex. Thing is . . .
>
>
>
>
>WHIPPET was the only jib and main boat to sail all three regattas. I guess the award is for tenacity. Parties were great, competition was great, race committees are - never mind. They threw out the saturday race at Rolex because Rosenberg protested that one of the marks wasn''t where he thought it should be - he was right, but everyone seemed to figure it out - he won Rolex overall. GO WHERE THE MOST BEACH CATS SEEM TO BE HEADING......the mark was, by my estimates, about 4 miles off. We were all illegal aliens in British Virgin Islands waters for that one. Beautiful. Next year we start with St. Martin (raced that one on another boat), then the other three. If you get the chance, it always seems someone is looking for crew........now, should I take up the offer to head for Antigua this weekend for Race Week? Or save my money and go race my own boat during Downeast Race Week in Maine? Damn decisions.


----------

